# SOA Tutorials / Erklärungen



## mavinatic (18. Jul 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine Frage und zwar gibt es eine Website oder PDF (möglichst in Deutsch) welches das Thema SOA konkret bearbeitet / beantwortet. Was ist SOA? Wie funktioniert SOA? Warum SOA und keine andere Architektur?

Ich möchte mich ein bisschen mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen.

Gruß

George


----------



## fax (19. Jul 2011)

Schau mal hier rein: IBM developerWorks : SOA and web services


----------



## mavinatic (20. Jul 2011)

Gibt es zu dem Thema Buchempfehlungen von euch? Bitte diese aber auf Deutsch


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2011)

mavinatic hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es zu dem Thema Buchempfehlungen von euch? Bitte diese aber auf Deutsch


Wenn Englisch ein Problem ist, solltest du dir entweder ein anderes Betätigungsumfeld als SW Entwicklung suchen, oder Englisch lernen 

Sorry, aber ohne Englisch geht es nicht.


----------



## mavinatic (20. Jul 2011)

Dem ist mir bewusst, ich bin auch fähig englisch zu lesen/schreiben/reden, aber ich bin trotzdem auf der suche nach DEUTSCHEN Büchern. Wo ist das Problem? Entweder Ihr kennt empfehlenswerte Bücher oder nicht.


----------



## nillehammer (26. Jul 2011)

Warum ich Englisch besser finde: In Englisch sprachigen Foren bekommt man eine Antwort auf seine Frage. In deutsch sprachigen Foren meist nur Belehrungen, dass man falsch gefragt hat, die Rechtschreibung schlecht ist oder man lieber Englisch lernen sollte...


----------



## mavinatic (27. Jul 2011)

Das ist echt nicht mehr lustig! Überall wird man angekackt. Wenn ich in ein italienisches Restaurant gehe und Pasta ohne Käse will, dann kommt auch keiner und sagt: Sie müssen aber Käse über die Pasta machen xD

Also gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial...ich hab das Gefuhl dieses Thema ist irgendwie etwas schwammig


----------



## nillehammer (27. Jul 2011)

Hallo mavanic,

falls Du Dich auf meinen Post beziehst, der war nicht an Dich sondern an einen der anderen Poster gerichtet. Derjenige, der gemeint war, hats auch glaub ich verstanden.

Und eine gute Definition von SOA und was man sich davon erhofft, gibt es auf der Webseite der Gesellschaft für Informatik: Serviceorientierte Architektur - Gesellschaft für Informatik e.V. Ansonsten gibt es noch eine komplette Ausgabe "Praxis der Wirtschaftsinformatik" zu dem Thema (Serviceorientierte Architekturen - Praxis der Wirtschaftsinformatik, HMD 253, dpunkt verlag, ISBN 978-3-89864-434-1). Ein Magazin hat den Vorteil, dass man schon einen Recht ausführlichen Einblick bekommnt, ohne gleich einen 400 Seiten Wälzer lesen zu müssen. Die Zeitschrift ist aber nicht ganz billig. Deswegen lohn ein Gang in die gut sortierte Uni-Bibliothek Deiner Heimatstadt. Dort hat man meist auch als Nicht-Studen Zutritt und kann meist auch den Lesesaal nutzen.

Gruß nillehammer


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jul 2011)

> Das ist echt nicht mehr lustig! Überall wird man angekackt.


naja wenn die user hier halt keine Tutorial oder Buch zum Thema SOA kennen... was sollen wir machen?


----------



## mavinatic (28. Jul 2011)

Wenn Sie keine Tutorials kennen, okay dann sollen Sie schreiben "Sorry ich kenne keine Tutorials auf Deutsch" oder "". 

@nillehammer: Der Post war nicht auf dich bezogen, auf alle jammernden LERN-NUN-ENGLISH Weiner! Wenn ich deutsche Referenzen zum Thema SOA will, dann will ich sie auf deutsch und wems nicht passt der darf schweigen 
Nun genug diskutiert, kennt jemand ein gutes Buch/Website, etc?


----------



## maki (28. Jul 2011)

mavinatic hat gesagt.:


> Das ist echt nicht mehr lustig! Überall wird man angekackt. Wenn ich in ein italienisches Restaurant gehe und Pasta ohne Käse will, dann kommt auch keiner und sagt: Sie müssen aber Käse über die Pasta machen xD


Wenn du in einem Restaurant etwas bestellst, bist du eben nicht bittsteller sondern Kunde weil du zahlst.


mavinatic hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Sie keine Tutorials kennen, okay dann sollen Sie schreiben "Sorry ich kenne keine Tutorials auf Deutsch" oder "".


Leute schreiben als Antwort was sie als Antwort meinen, du wirst eben nicht nur antworten bekommen die dir gefallen, kein Grund gleich auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken.


----------



## mavinatic (28. Jul 2011)

> Leute schreiben als Antwort was sie als Antwort meinen, du wirst eben nicht nur antworten bekommen die dir gefallen, kein Grund gleich auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken.


Was quatscht du denn? Ich bin der Meinung, dass man passende antworten zum Thema geben sollte und nicht das ich English lernen soll (was ich meiner Meinung nach kann).


----------



## maki (28. Jul 2011)

mavinatic hat gesagt.:


> Was quatscht du denn?


Ich "quatsche" recht oft wenn Leute hier fragen stellen, auch gebe ich nicht immer Antworten die sich  Leute wünschen.

Warum heulst du denn so rum?
Ich habe dir meine Meinung gesagt und du stellst dich gleich als verfolgte Minderheit dar deren Grundrechte missachtet wurden...

Einfach mal durchatmen, das Thema war für mich schon längst erledigt bevor nillehammer wieder Öl ins Feuer gegossen hatte (wobei das wohl eher als Humor zu verstehen ist) und du "emotional" wurdest.


----------



## mavinatic (28. Jul 2011)

Mir ist das nun wurst, was du da meinst, solang wir wieder auf das Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## -DuffyDuck- (28. Jul 2011)

...naja, diese Seite hat mir (zumindest praktisch) geholfen:
SOAP Web Services mit JAX-WS


----------



## mavinatic (28. Jul 2011)

Danke! Aber ich verstehe nicht wie direkt die Architektur aufgebaut ist. Was ich verstanden habe ist, dass SOA Betriebliche GEschäftsprozesse in einem Service abbildet. Und diese als Webservice zur verfügung stellt. Wenn ich ein DMS habe und das mit der SOA Architektur aufbauen will, wie würde ich das am besten machen? Nur um das nachzuvollziehen...


----------

